# Rest Assured SSS



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

Soon


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

I used the rest assured the other day and it worked pretty good.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

More info please!


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

not good, i can't see the pics. too small


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*sss*

sss


----------



## full moon (Feb 10, 2004)

How does it mount?And how much?$$$$ Do you have a bigger pic of it not mounted?


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*sss*

sss


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*sss*

Shock Stop System on Mathews Apex 7


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

All I've got to say is you better bring one of those next weekend to Cinci...Evoteker told me he was going to have a bow ready to shoot for me and I want to try one of those Rest Assured SSS's on it as well....I hope he won't mind me adding things to his bow. 

Hey Bartman...What time you going to be shooting in Cinci...I just got my registration in and I'm shooting at 9am...I should be down there at about 8am to get some practice in before I shoot, Maybe we can hook up and shoot a couple arrows or something, I'll be hanging out around the evotek booth...Just look for a big ugly guy with a goofy hat on...that will be me.


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

The Shock Stop Sytem for the Mathews Apex 7 and the Switchback XT will be done soon. I will post when finished:thumbs_up 
I will have the SSS that will work on other bows shortly after the ATA. 
This one is only a proto type and it works great:teeth:


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

i just shot a a7 with that "sss" man that thing works good...you try one then take it off i bet you put it back....


----------



## evoteker (Sep 20, 2006)

*wow*

I know bart wanted to wait until the ATA show and show the Shock Stop System off, but he thought you might want to see it sooner. You never know when somebody will try and still the idea 
This way you heard it first from the BARTMAN. He is a great DUDE!!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

evoteker said:


> I know bart wanted to wait until the ATA show and show the Shock Stop System off, but he thought you might want to see it sooner. You never know when somebody will try and still the idea
> This way you heard it first from the BARTMAN. He is a great DUDE!!


Are you trying to get a free one?    


I have to agree Bartman is one heck of a great guy, he donated to our giveaway thread, I can't thank him enough for that.:thumbs_up


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*maybe*



goofy2788 said:


> Are you trying to get a free one?
> 
> 
> I have to agree Bartman is one heck of a great guy, he donated to our giveaway thread, I can't thank him enough for that.:thumbs_up


If I had one done for a Evotek he would


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

I have seen the SSS in action and it works really well. Bartman had it on his Apex 7 when he came to the Cinci barn shoot. It is a very straight forward system too. There is no guess work on how to set it up or where it goes. Can't wait to see what the others look like after the ATA.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

bartman said:


> If I had one done for a Evotek he would


Hmm I wonder if one would fit on my Proline


----------



## CLAYMORE 13 (Mar 23, 2005)

YEP , I tried it out tha SSS works great no lost speed ,no hand shock,
one word for it SHWOWEE.:thumbs_up


----------



## Jason Shore (Dec 28, 2003)

How is it attached to the cable roller guard ? It looks like it is pop riverted 4 times
Cheers :darkbeer: Jason


----------



## Jason Shore (Dec 28, 2003)

When will the A7 model be available ?
Thanks Jason


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

Jason Shore said:


> How is it attached to the cable roller guard ? It looks like it is pop riverted 4 times
> Cheers :darkbeer: Jason


 if you look at the roller guard it comes with 4 holes & it bolts right up quick, easy,you can put the sss on & tune it in less then 1 min.


----------



## Cheeseburger (May 4, 2003)

what advantage does this one have over the sts or Meanv system? I had a sts which I didnt like and now have a Meanv which I do like and it is on an Apex 7.--Cheese


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

Cheeseburger said:


> what advantage does this one have over the sts or Meanv system? I had a sts which I didnt like and now have a Meanv which I do like and it is on an Apex 7.--Cheese


if you have something you like .why change? if it ain't broke******


----------



## Cheeseburger (May 4, 2003)

If it is better I want to try it, if not then why spend the $


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

It's a lot closer to the nocking point of the arrow. The closer you can get to that point, the less string travel and quicker the arrow will release off the string, which is always a good thing.


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Shock Stop System*



Jason Shore said:


> When will the A7 model be available ?
> Thanks Jason


Soon:thumbs_up 
I can make them here at my place, but i am having them quoted out because I am so busy with other things right now. So far i have a guy in Ohio that has gave me the best quote. I will get a sample from him soon and than i will post a price and delivery. I will be at the Cincinnati shot this weekend if you would like to see one in action


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

bartman said:


> Soon:thumbs_up
> I can make them here at my place, but i am having them quoted out because I am so busy with other things right now. So far i have a guy in Ohio that has gave me the best quote. I will get a sample from him soon and than i will post a price and delivery. I will be at the Cincinnati shot this weekend if you would like to see one in action


bartman looks like i need a sss i just traded for a APEX7 & it goes twanggg.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

preyquester said:


> bartman looks like i need a sss i just traded for a APEX7 & it goes twanggg.


HORSE TRADER!!


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

Marvin said:


> HORSE TRADER!!


hehehehe.yep !!!!!


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*sss*

The concept of a centrally located string stop or string bumper was originally patented in about 1976 by Mr. George Trotter. The concept has been around for well over 25 years. i bet you will see it on a few bows next year


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

bartman said:


> The concept of a centrally located string stop or string bumper was originally patented in about 1976 by Mr. George Trotter. The concept has been around for well over 25 years. i bet you will see it on a few bows next year


You are exactly right. I have one of his bows right here. I think it may be a prototype as there is no name anywhere on the bow.


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Sss*

It seems like everybody has a system out today:teeth: 
I am sure somebody will make a copy of the one I have and sell them. i should have some done before the ASA in Florida and they will be on sale...
If I get them made in the US they should cost around $29.95 if I get them made over seas maybe 50 cents 
I dont have the quote back yet, but i am thinking around $19.95 if all goes well..


----------



## penn state (Jan 5, 2007)

*pennstate*

Bart you didn't explain the SSS system to me when i last talked to you maybe you're holding back. I guess you don't want my bow to have the SSS on it? What else do you have up your sleve?


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*it has been awhile*

I see Bowtech has them on there bows now


----------

